# Viper 5901 autostart Prob.



## Jeff Jacobson (May 10, 2009)

I recently bought a viper 5901 and installed it in my 1989 Jeep Wrangler. HEREs the Problem when I press the autostart it starts then immediatly turns off then restarts and then shuts back off?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

There is a link to the owners manual in my signature, have you taught it auto learn for the tach?
Usually it is an ignitition wire that is needed but over looked when not starting, is there a factory theft device? Have you by-passed it properly?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

bad relay


----------

